# Trap Tree



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

heres some pics of me and my friends getting ready for the trapping season coming up in 23 days.








heres my trapping partner he broke his arm playin football.








heres my friend jonny aka yote caller on here i waxed some of his traps for him.








heres the tree


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

really wish it took that much time to do my traps... lol
just got done with mine... dyed and waxed 261 this year, and hoping to get the cage traps done soon...

good luck

cya

:sniper:


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

you have to dye cage traps too?

What is the point of waxing traps?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive never waxed my cage traps...

Whats the point in doing that???

Do you wax traps to get the sent off the trap isnt it??


----------

